# dew claw removal and recovery



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kobe (my lab mix, about 8 months old) had his dew claws removed about 4 weeks ago, and we let him play outside 2 weeks after the procedure. He was generally very active outdoors, but since we started taking him outside I have noticed he seems to run less, even though he has a lot of energy. He doesn't seem to be in any pain, but it looks like he is favoring one of his hind legs. The claws were removed from both hind legs. he was quite a sprinter before they were taken out,
Any ideas?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I would see the vet for a re-check on the hind legs. Maybe something else is bothering him.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

They're probably still a bit tender. Seven months is pretty old to have dew claws removed, and it's a pretty painful thing for them if they aren't done as young pups. He might just need more time to recover. Do the areas where they were removed look ok and appear to be healing well? Any red, swelling, puss?


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Ouch. That is an amputation at that age. Not something I would expect them to recover from all too quickly. I agree that a recheck might be in order.


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

You can hardly tell where the claws were removed; there is no pus or any indication of pain. He seems to be fine, except I have noticed he runs much less than he did before, even though he seems to have tons of energy.

Still jumps over furniture or on my bed which is very high. I examined the area and massaged it lightly, but he didn't even flinch.

I have made a vet. appointment for monday, but if anyone knows of any home remedies like a massage or hot water bottle it would be a great help meanwhile. Someone said it takes a while to recover from this kind of procedure, any idea how long?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

kobe3001 said:


> You can hardly tell where the claws were removed; there is no pus or any indication of pain. He seems to be fine, except I have noticed he runs much less than he did before, even though he seems to have tons of energy.
> 
> Still jumps over furniture or on my bed which is very high. I examined the area and massaged it lightly, but he didn't even flinch.
> 
> I have made a vet. appointment for monday, but if anyone knows of any home remedies like a massage or hot water bottle it would be a great help meanwhile. Someone said it takes a while to recover from this kind of procedure, any idea how long?


the fact that your dog is not as active as he once was IS indicative of pain. Dew claw removal at infancy is not an issue, Dew claw removal is actual amputation and to be honest I dont understand why vets do it when puppies are older. 

I dont have any home remedies I would want to see what the vet said before anything but I agree wtih wabana.... this is not a surgery that should be done for anything other than a medical reason when a dog is an adult. 
s


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

kobe3001 said:


> I have made a vet. appointment for monday, but if anyone knows of any home remedies like a massage or hot water bottle it would be a great help meanwhile. Someone said it takes a while to recover from this kind of procedure, any idea how long?


My Boston had her front dew claws removed at 7 months. She did well and it took her about 2 weeks to recover. I'm glad you have a vet appointment for a re-check. Please give us an update when you can.


----------



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm just curious, why were they removed? Not saying they should or shouldn't, I've just never heard about it.

Is he on any meds to ease his pain?
Spoil him extra good, I'm sure he'll feel better then!


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

We removed them on the advice of the vet. They were very protruding- as if they were attached by a hair of flesh and kept getting tangled in furniture, almost got bitten off during play. The vet told us if we don't remove them, they could get ripped off in the future and cause him a lot of pain, ripping the tendons in his legs. Despite all the opposition I have heard regarding dew claw removal at such a late age, I agree with the vet, as it was a constant source of worry for us-would have done it sooner if we knew it is ill advised after infancy. They just looked like they could be torn off his legs even if he felt a little itchy and bit at them over-enthusiastically. 

I have actually put him on a diet, since he has gotten a little overweight. We take him out 4-6 times a day, 2-3 times for a half an hour long walk, and let him run for a few minutes with his friends in the complex.

He was on pain meds for abt 10 days, but not anymore.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

kobe3001 said:


> We removed them on the advice of the vet. They were very protruding- They just looked like they could be torn off his legs even if he felt a little itchy and bit at them over-enthusiastically.


And in a case like this, you did the right thing. Too bad he didn't have them off when he was tiny...it would have been much simpler, and I'm sure you would have loved not to have to do it now that he is older!


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

in hindsight i agree that it should have been sooner, but was not too crazy about putting him under anaesthesia twice, once for the dew claws and once for to be neutered. i don't like strong meds.

i'll post an update after the vet exam. i am just crossing my fingers it isn't hip dysplasia. 

we took him out for a while today, and his gait has improved considerably. i realized that we had been constricting him to the tennis court in our complex, which has a hard surface but thats where everyone meets up for play dates as it is the only fenced in area in the complex. today we took him to the dog park, which is a natural softer surface. he seemed fine there. i wonder if that had anything to do with it. will have him checked out just to make sure though.


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

Went to the vet today, she examined kobe's range of motion and hips etc, turns out it's just due to tenderness because of the dew claw removal.
She did recommend a glucosamine supplement though. Think it's called cosequin. Anyone have any comments?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Good to hear it was just tenderness and nothing serious. I have no experience with Cosequin. Here's a link for FAQ. 

http://www.nutramaxlabs.com/products/animal/cosequin/cosequin_dog_FAQ.asp

Good luck.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Cosequin is good, but expensive (you label a product as being for pets, and you get to charge a lot more......). You can get a human glucosamine/chondroitin supplement, with the same ingredients, for a lot cheaper. Wal-Mart, Sam's Club, CostCo, etc. would have them at the best prices.


----------

